# Booze Yes, Sam's No, Lox



## sawhorseray (Mar 20, 2020)

I went to pick up our order at Total wine and Bob got in some great barking at folks in the parking lot. I drove across the street to Sam's Club to grab a couple of chickens and there was a line 100 yards long, people standing in line with shopping carts. Folks coming out had toilet paper and paper towels, looked like they were letting in 20 shoppers at a time. Not being a stand in line kind of guy I didn't get out of the truck. Stopped at the drive-thru bagel place and picked up a dozen and some shmear. The last load of lox for the year is as good as the first, finished smoking yesterday and was ready to sample and wrap.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 20, 2020)

good call man!  I hate lines and crowds.  this crap is wearing me out.  if it wasnt for the earthquake day, I would be buying the overpriced TP off ebay!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn man! Still no TP to be found anywhere around here. Good thing you got the booze though at least you got the # 1 essential!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

My Son works at a local grocery store . They put a 2 package limit on the TP . Today what they had went fast . Shelf was empty and a couple gals without any , one gal had 6 packs . He told her limit two . She says this is more than one order ,,, 
Not today ,,, he took 4 packs out of her cart and gave them out to people that had none . 

Ray the lox looks good .


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My Son works at a local grocery store . They put a 2 package limit on the TP . Today what they had went fast . Shelf was empty and a couple gals without any , one gal had 6 packs . He told her limit two . She says this is more than one order ,,,
> Not today ,,, he took 4 packs out of her cart and gave them out to people that had none .
> 
> Ray the lox looks good .



Chop,

Your son deserves a citation!

I also ran into greedy people who cannot realize or care  that everyone is nervous about this terrible virus.  Unfortunately had it been me instead of your son,  I would have escorted that woman out of the store and allowed the remaining customers to rummage through her cart!

Kudos to your son,

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 20, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My Son works at a local grocery store . They put a 2 package limit on the TP . Today what they had went fast . Shelf was empty and a couple gals without any , one gal had 6 packs . He told her limit two . She says this is more than one order ,,,
> Not today ,,, he took 4 packs out of her cart and gave them out to people that had none .
> Ray the lox looks good .




I love it Rich, can tell your boy was raised right! I wanted the yardbirds to smoke with the rack of pork ribs I have all set to go, need to make some chicken salad for my FIL. Now he's all shut-in at the Oldies Hotel and they are delivering his meals, doesn't have as much variety. His false teeth don't fit real well so I leave out the nuts and add in a bunch cranberry sauce for him, he loves the stuff I make for him. I'll just bake a pack of thighs in the oven when they thaw, be ready for him tomorrow.  I did a little shopping for him yesterday, ice cream and cookies along with some other stuff. He likes when I shop for him way more than when Jan does. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

That's good lookin out Ray . Means alot to him I'm sure .


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 20, 2020)

that's some good looking lox. bet it taste great!!  yeah i'm a butcher/meatcutter here in a local chain, we were told to work as many hours and days that we want. all my years of doing this i've never seen nothing like it. when I see a older person struggling to get to the meat case I pull them aside and ask what they need and get it from the back for them they are so appreciative. hope it calms down soon.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Your son deserves a citation!


Instead he earned the right to hand out the toilet paper . Him and the Manager handed out what they had this morning . Boss told the customers , no more BS . Act right or go with out . " Go without " 
HAHA ,,


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Instead he earned the right to hand out the toilet paper . Him and the Manager handed out what they had this morning . Boss told the customers , no more BS . Act right or go with out . " Go without "
> HAHA ,,



That's the kind of management ALL businesses need!  But unfortunately in many cases the buck is more important than the customer.  

John


----------

